# Tuckerman Ravine - 6/15/2013



## snowmonster (Jun 16, 2013)

*Date(s) Skied: *June 15, 2013  
*
Resort or Ski Area: *Tuckerman Ravine, NH  
*
Conditions: *Sunny but partially cloudy, 60s, Corn snow  *

Trip Report: *

This could be it, my last turns of this glorious season. Judging from recent reports, there was still snow in Tux but going fast. It was getting close to the end and I reached out to some AZers for a last stab at Tux. Unfortunately, there were no takers except for a non-AZer friend of mine.

We got on the trail at around 10:30 AM (late start). Everybody who passed us on the trail asked us the inevitable question: "Is there anything left to ski?" People coming down from the Bowl told us that there was one other person up there. Immediately, I knew that that was our own rivercoil. We took a quick break at HoJo's where we met another skier heading down. We then went up to the Bowl where we met rivercoil on his way down at around 2. He told us the conditions -- "spicy" entrance through a small waterfall, good conditions up high, dicier as you go down. He also told us that the skier whom we met at HoJo's had just finished the road race up Mt. Washington then hiked down to Tux to ski. Amazing!

My friend and I finally got to the snow at around 2:30. It was significantly undermined down below and the snow field was about 250 yards. We hiked up through the rocks then cut over to the snow field. That was a tricky maneuver since the snow field was separated from the rocks by a small waterfall. We had to clamber over the rocks and water and under a "snow bridge." My friend had a more creative to get up and over as she threw her poles and skis from the rocks to the snowfield! Anyway, we managed to get to our perch, which was a small shelf of snow which had pulled away from the rock. After a quick rest, we headed down. Unknown to us, a small crowd of curious tourists had gathered at the bottom of the run with cameras. They probably could not believe that there were all these idiots still skiing. We skied towards the small peanut gallery following rivercoil's expert tracks to keep us from falling into crevasses. However, I managed to blow my last turn. After chatting with the folks and exchanging email addresses to get their action shots, we headed back up again. My friend went up through the rocks while I booted up through the snow.

After another quick rest, we went down for another run. It was better than the first and a hiker had stopped in to take some good actions shots of us. I'll post up those shots when I get it from him. I realized that that may have been my last runs as the snowmonster so it was both a happy and very sad moment.

We started hiking out of there at around 5:30 and got down just before 8:00 -- picking up hikers and stragglers along the way for fine conversation. You always meet interesting people on the trail. We were pretty slow on the trail because of a few mishaps on the way which has me limping around today (it could have been much worse). The mountain always asks for a price.

For all you thinking of making turns at Tux, do it soon. This will be good for another week or two. I doubt July turns. Go now and make turns for me!

As for me, that's probably it for the snowmonster. Glad to have skied the northeast from February 5, 2005 to June 15, 2013. This ends the first phase of my ski career. I hope to return someday and make turns with you all. Always think snow! 


Gazing up Sluice


Monster turns!


Getting to the edge


Another view up Sluice


Looking down Sluice from our perch


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 16, 2013)

Looking across the Bowl at what's left of Chute


Our perch


Last view of the Bowl


Goodnight Tux


----------



## phin (Jun 16, 2013)

Good read, thanks for posting.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 16, 2013)

Wonderful report Snowmonster.  Sad to see you go.    Skiing in Japan perhaps?


----------



## maineskier69 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thank you for your enthusiasm Snowmonster.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice pics as usual Martin....   Gonna make it up to Japan's snow next winter?


----------



## Nick (Jun 17, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for this report. Glad to see you got turns in all the way to the (bitter?) end.


----------



## viper111059 (Jun 17, 2013)

Awesome report,great read til we meet again next year.....................................................................................


----------



## Conrad (Jun 17, 2013)

Great report; very enjoyable to read!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jun 17, 2013)

Damn that's dedication!

I love the pic where you are skiing and people are hiking up on the rocks next to you. They look like tourists lol


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 17, 2013)

phin said:


> Good read, thanks for posting.





Nick said:


> Awesome, thanks for this report. Glad to see you got turns in all the way to the (bitter?) end.





viper111059 said:


> Awesome report,great read til we meet again next year.....................................................................................





Conrad said:


> Great report; very enjoyable to read!



Thanks for reading, guys. It was by no means the bitter end. Pretty enjoyable actually. Make turns for me next season!




thetrailboss said:


> Wonderful report Snowmonster.  Sad to see you go.    Skiing in Japan perhaps?





bigbog said:


> Nice pics as usual Martin....   Gonna make it up to Japan's snow next winter?



Thanks again, guys. I'm sad to go too; but, hey, we had a lot of fun along the way! I'll definitely be hitting Japan within my lifetime. I have to save for that though. Actually, I did the math, and it might actually be cheaper for me to ski in Utah.




maineskier69 said:


> Thank you for your enthusiasm Snowmonster.





bdfreetuna said:


> Damn that's dedication!



Thanks, guys. The dedication and the enthusiasm probably comes from knowing that this is all coming to an end. It's like that country song: "Someday I hope you get the chance/ To live like you were dying." You strive to experience everything because you know that it's the last chance you'll be doing it. I don't know when I can ski again or if I'll ever get to see Tux. But, I'm glad that I was able to do it. If you get in there next year, make turns for me. For as long as you make turns, I'll always be with you in spirit.




> I love the pic where you are skiing and people are hiking up on the rocks next to you. They look like tourists lol



Yeah, there were all these hikers who just stopped in there to get photos of us skiing down. It was pretty neat actually. There was a group from Nepal: the dad grew up in Nepal and his son was born here. He was taking his son up the mountain to learn how to be a sherpa and get in touch with his heritage. They brought along a Nepalese cousin who had never seen snow in her life. It was neat taking her to the edge of the snowfield so she could touch it. There was also the family that hiked up with their dogs. Then, there was the guy who was claiming that he was in the army ...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 17, 2013)

Great report!  Damn, I am going to miss your reports!  You have given me inspiration in the past, and with this report, it's happening again as I have tomorrow off and it's supposed to be partly sunny.......

Good luck snowmonster!!


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 17, 2013)

I've been known to lead a lot of men into trouble.

Go for it, man! Lots of snow to be skied. I'd go if my ankle wasn't sprained.


----------



## dlague (Jun 18, 2013)

Great trip report!  When I read reports like this, I think to myself - why am I not there!  I have yet to make the trek - maybe next year!

In any case have great travels snowmonster!


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 18, 2013)

Good luck Snowmonster!  Where there's a will, there's a way...you'll be making turns again in the not too distant future, I'm certain.


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 18, 2013)

dlague said:


> Great trip report!  When I read reports like this, I think to myself - why am I not there!  I have yet to make the trek - maybe next year!
> 
> In any case have great travels snowmonster!



As Warren Miller says: "You'll be a year older when you do." Make turns in Tux for me next year!



SkiFanE said:


> Good luck Snowmonster!  Where there's a will, there's a way...you'll be making turns again in the not too distant future, I'm certain.



Thanks, SkifanE. I will miss the River and the people who ski it. There's no place like the Barker Bar.


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 19, 2013)

Just want to share some action shots of our awesome day on Sluice:beer::


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 19, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Just want to share some action shots of our awesome day on Sluice:beer::
> 
> View attachment 9007
> 
> ...


Awesome pictures not quite as nice as Utah runner up for Mrs USA but beautiful ski pictures, I wouldn't experience any thing less from you.


----------



## Abubob (Jun 20, 2013)

What an awesome report. Truly. I too will miss your report and your inspiration. I'm sure you'll find adventure where ever you go (once your ankle allows).

This is the _WORLD WIDE WEB_ isn't it? What will prevent you from posting from afar?


----------



## Mikey1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Best of luck in your new endeavors. Your enthusiasm will take you long way!


----------



## andyzee (Jun 22, 2013)

dlague said:


> I think to myself - why am I not there!  I have yet to make the trek - maybe next year!



Yep, there's always next year.


----------



## jaywbigred (Oct 9, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Yep, there's always next year.



Sometimes, there is not. Ski every day like you mean it everyone, for Andyzee's sake.


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 10, 2013)

jaywbigred said:


> Sometimes, there is not. Ski every day like you mean it everyone, for Andyzee's sake.



Honestly thought same thing but not from this post. Just never know when its over. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bigbog (Oct 10, 2013)

jaywbigred said:


> Sometimes, there is not. Ski every day like you mean it everyone, for Andyzee's sake.


+1


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 10, 2013)

bigbog said:


> +1


 
Agree ..... Life is not a dress rehearsal


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 10, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> Agree ..... Life is not a dress rehearsal



+100 enjoy life, rock out drink hang with Mary Jane life is way to short.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 10, 2013)

Interesting find....I wonder if thats his last post....


----------

